# HAS news



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The Heartland Apicultural Society annual Conference is July 10-12, 2008 at Marshall University in Huntington WV.
We have over 85 presentations/workshops planned for the conference. There will be presentations/worshops for everything from starting to advanced beekeeping. Lecture sessions and hands-on workshops including a 15 hive on-site apiary.

Exhibitors-- Over 25 bee supply dealers, bee quipment Manufacturers, and Book sellers. You may find the item you are looking for and talk to the venders in person.

Food-- The Dining hall has all-you-care -to-eat with several food stations--Seating is 475 so there will be no waiting in line to eat.

Housing---Do the inexpensive dorm rooms--all AC --or stay at a full-service Motel just 1-3 miles from Marshall.

Tentative speakers include Jerry Hayes, Greg Hunt, Dewey Caron, Tom Webster, Jennifer Berry, Bill Ferguson (Ferguson Apiaries-Buckfast Qeeen) and many more good speakers.

Clint


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

clintonbemrose said:


> Food-- The Dining hall has all-you-care -to-eat with several food stations--Seating is 475 so there will be no waiting in line to eat.
> Clint


Thanks for the update. "no waiting in line" will be nice. That was one of the very few glitches at HAS this summer.

Someone needs to update the heartlandbees website. It's been promising "Check back here soon for photos and video from the event" since about two days after this summer's meeting at KSU.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Thanks, Clinton!*

One of the glitches at HAS 2007 was that fact that there was a kid's conference going on the same time. It made mealtime a real zoo. Marshall University will be between summer terms when HAS 2008 occurs on campus. This should make mealtimes and everything else go a bit smoother! Hope to see you all there July 10-12, 2008 in Huntingotn, West Virginia. -Danno


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Dano
You forgot to mention all of the great places to eat within just a few blocks of the campus.
KC


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*thanks, KC*

I just ate at one today...the folks who come could eat at a different great place every meal & never go back to the same place twice! We will also have the 'endless plate' available at the cafeteria. Come and enjoy yourselves! -Danno


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

*HAS web site http://www.heartlandbees.com/index.htm*

Checkout out the updates on the HAS web site. Great work Barry


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

what is the URL for the HAS web site?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Chef Isaac said:


> what is the URL for the HAS web site?



http://www.heartlandbees.com/


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey danno,

Are there any campgrounds nearby? July 10-12 sounds like a good time to be camping out in WV.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Campgrounds near HAS 2008*

Hi, Carbide, there are several really nice campgrounds near Huntington, WV, the location of HAS 2008. Try this link to check them out:
http://www.google.com/search?q=camp...ox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGLG
I'd really suggest Foxfire & Beech Fork as two very nice campgrounds. Good luck & we hope to see you next July! -Danno


----------

